# Nylabone too hard?



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

My roommate's beagle tends to destroy all of Sydney's toys because she is a much stronger chewer. I try to keep the toys apart but at some point Sydney always ends up carrying her toy into the living room and Lily (the beagle) gets a hold of them. 

So I got a Nylabone for strong chewers, hoping it would last a while. At first Sydney didn't like it at all, I guess it was too hard (she would just lick it a bit and walk away). Well, she finally took to it, which has me wondering if it might be _too_ hard. Should I just watch for gum bleeding? Is it fine to give a very light chewer a very hard bone?


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I love Nylabone products for my aggressive chewers! I have all sorts of them lying about the house. When they get too frayed on the ends, I replace them. They last a lot longer than any other chew toys. I also feel safe letting them have them when I'm not watching them, which I can't say about rawhide. 

Their favorite type is this one:
Double Action Chew

Durable chew for dogs features a soft EZ carry Minty fresh center and durable ends for powerful chewers. Dental nubs help control tartar.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought Maggie a nylabone (I think thats the brand) with blue nubby things on it...she LOVES it but was chewing the nubs off, so for christmas I bought a nylabone (just a plain white one) and she wont touch it...I am wondering if its too hard for her?? Both dogs still chew the old one


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

misty073 said:


> I bought Maggie a nylabone (I think thats the brand) with blue nubby things on it...she LOVES it but was chewing the nubs off, so for christmas I bought a nylabone (just a plain white one) and she wont touch it...I am wondering if its too hard for her?? Both dogs still chew the old one


I think maybe the new bone just smells like plastic, maybe? Cadence didn't care for his nylabone when I first got it for him either. So I just dropped it in his kibble bag for a couple of days, and then after that he loved it


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Good idea  I am going to try this!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Many dogs aren't interested in a slick, new Nylabone. I think they are putting the nubby texture on more of them now. I think it is part of the reason so many dogs like the hard to find dinosaur ones. The ultimate is the Souper Size Galileo Nylabone. It is about 7 inches long and 3 inches around. It has the slick surface. They are more attractive if you rough up the surface with sand paper or by rubbing it on a concrete floor. Another technique is to jam a Nylabone into a Kong creating what I call a twofer. The whole is greater than the sum of the parts.


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

Murphy loves the tough ones. They are available flavored but I got the plain and coated it with peanut butter and put in a ziploc for a few days. These were essential when he was teething. I always kept two large ones around with one in the freezer while he ws chewing on the other.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, I was more wondering if any harm could be done by her chewing on a extra hard kind, when she's not a very strong chewer. Like, might it hurt her teeth or jaw? She's been chewing it all day though, and seems to be fine.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Avoid ones small enough to get back between their molars. Strong chewers can actually crack a tooth that way. Bigger ones are quite safe.


----------



## LucysMommy (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a couple nylabones for my pup and she doesnt chew on it...I think it is because it IS too hard!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

There are different kinds of Nylabones. There are the hard white ones and there are flexi Nylabones. 

Maddie will not touch a hard white Nylabone. My mother-in-law bought one for her by mistake. I thinks it is too hard. She can't get a "grip" on it with her teeth. 

Flexi Nylabones on the other hand are her favorite chew toy. She will spend hours on it! She's a small dog, but I get her the next size down from wolf. The small ones for her size would get chewed down so quick!

I don't think the smell would turn off a dog. They are "flavored". Most Flexi ones are chicken flavored - but they have other "flavors". 

I think a dog would have to be an extremely hard chewer to like the hard white Nylas. 

That's what we call her bones. We tell her to "go get Nyla" and she knows exactly what you mean and will keep herself content for a while.


----------



## woofie (Dec 29, 2009)

Maya loves her nylabones, but she will only chew one side.... Now, when she has chewed it down too far, I stick the chewed up end in the kong and leave the other end out. Now she has somthing a bit larger to hold in her paws and I make it last double.


----------

